# SOLVED: How to encrypt swap/tmp on an already set up system?

## gw

I'm trying to change my gentoo installation to automatically encrypt the swap and tmp partitions.

The documentation I found on the forums is very old (2005), with links obviously outdated.

So: what would be an actual solution to encrypt these two partitions?

Thanks,

gwLast edited by gw on Thu May 28, 2009 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fangorn

If you have a fairly recent baselayout, you can edit /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt (or /etc/conf.d/crypttab in older versions). 

There are a lot of examples in there for several situations. 

I for my part do not encrypt /tmp. I place it on an RAMdisk (for me 100 MB maximum size is sufficient).

----------

## gw

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> If you have a fairly recent baselayout, you can edit /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt (or /etc/conf.d/crypttab in older versions). 
> 
> There are a lot of examples in there for several situations. 
> 
> I for my part do not encrypt /tmp. I place it on an RAMdisk (for me 100 MB maximum size is sufficient).

 

Thanks, I updated to baselayout2 and use dmcrypt now and it basically works very well!

BTW and OT: I came across your excellent video scripts; in the one that rips dvds to h264, is there a way to encode only one audio track (the english one; aid=128); I tried with "-1" but it retained the german audio track (aid=129).

Thanks

gw

----------

## fangorn

You can change the language settings in the script. 

exchange the settings for 

firstlanguage="de"

firstmkvlanguage="ger

to 

firstlanguage="en"

firstmkvlanguage="eng"

(right behind all those lines starting with #)

If you want only one audio stream to be the default set 

singleaudio="yes" 

also in the top of the script.

----------

